# Tracing old horse!



## wexford (9 October 2015)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone could help me tracing my old horse? He's a 16.2hh chestnut irish sports horse (Dad was an Irish Draught and quite famous, can't remember his name though!) named Wexford. We're based in Banbury Oxfordshire.

He was 5 when I sold him in 2011 (so will be around 9 now) to a girl quite local to me who I stayed in contact for for a while. However she never told me that he was sold on around a year later to someone in Essex. That's the last I heard! Distinguishing marks were that he had quite a wide set blaze, white chin, 2 hind stockings and a sock on his left foreleg. Also a white cornet band on his left foreleg and a white marking on his left knee.

He always was quite a slow walker and would forever put a stride in when doing a bounce no matter how small it was. Generally a sweet heart but had a tendency to rear/bounce when getting impatient and never was the best loader.

Really just want to know how he'd doing!

This link will give you a picture of him, best one I have of him on his laptop that shows all his markings. http://i.imgur.com/WpqTXWt.jpg


----------



## Dumbo (3 November 2015)

Have sent you a message.


----------



## Abi123 (29 November 2015)

Hi! I am trying to find a horse that my parents bred a while ago! A chestnut irish draught mare, would be around 22 years old now, called Princess of Diamonds (s.Diamond Kind, d. Hilly Lass). If anyone has any information please let me know! Thank you.


----------



## wexford (10 March 2016)

Hi dumbo, unfortunately it wasn't him, very close though! Thanks anyway


----------

